# [Finnish NR] Niko Ronkainen - Rubik's clock 6.52 single



## Ronxu (Oct 14, 2013)

[youtubehd]LvSkN_WOyTY[/youtubehd]

I got the average NR, too but don't feel like uploading it because I'll destroy it in Finnish open anyway. I was way more relaxed than last time but still shaky as f***. bj inspection gj solve


----------



## Iggy (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice solve!


----------

